# Columbia, SC



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Anybody in town this weekend. I'll be here until Tuesday or so...let me know.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> Anybody in town this weekend. I'll be here until Tuesday or so...let me know.


Hey, too bad you won't be around in the area on Wednesday, 12/13. There's a free cigar night at Speakeasy's in Five Pointes. It's the 2nd Wednesday of every month. They usually have 1 free cigar and 1 free scotch. Not too shabby!

Also, do I need to campaign for the newbie cigar contest or is it randomly voted on by the higher ups and they vote for whoever they want to win? Thanks for contributing. I think this community is going to be a lot of fun!!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Also, do I need to campaign for the newbie cigar contest or is it randomly voted on by the higher ups and they vote for whoever they want to win? Thanks for contributing. I think this community is going to be a lot of fun!!


From my understanding, it is the FOG's and Alpha Gorillas here that vote to decide a winner....Not positive though, so if I'm wrong one of the Elders will smack me with a coconut or something


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wrong Carolina for me....If you're ever in Eastern NC let me know!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> From my understanding, it is the FOG's and Alpha Gorillas here that vote to decide a winner....Not positive though, so if I'm wrong one of the Elders will smack me with a coconut or something


Thanks, I'm kinda walking on eggshells right off the bat b/c I don't want to look like a total moron!


----------

